# ok, my son has a bit of a perspective problem...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is an email he sent me...
"Please, Please, Please, send me that link I do not want to end up being the only human being who does not take free science classes for fun!

I do not want to end up being late and then have the classes not be free anymore! I do not want to be the only kid on the Island who did not take a computer programing class for fun. over the summer or over the school year!

Thank you for thinking of me posably being the only 9th grader who does not have a marine biolagy class please!" 

The link he is asking for is the one for the free MIT courses! L! 

*Sigh* We are a family of geeks, but we're happy geeks, I guess. L!

Cindyc. (who can see from the above that we maybe need to do *less* science and math, and more English! L!)


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My kids aren't into math and science (ok, one is into science but the rest aren't) but they adore words, big words, they like the sounds of big words. So I over-heard my oldest saying, "Don't listen to your unprincipled sister, she will lead you astray!"


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> My kids aren't into math and science (ok, one is into science but the rest aren't) but they adore words, big words, they like the sounds of big words. So I over-heard my oldest saying, "Don't listen to your unprincipled sister, she will lead you astray!"


I love it! That's awesome! 

Cindyc. (who only has one kid who is into big english words, but my other kids have taken to insulting each other in latin, I'm sorry to say. :shrug


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Your kids insult each other in LATIN!?

Oh that's just so awesome. I wish I could do that! 

... and ... MIT has free classes? how cool!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Your kids insult each other in LATIN!?
> 
> Oh that's just so awesome. I wish I could do that!
> 
> ... and ... MIT has free classes? how cool!


Yes to both! So far, they are only kidding when the insult each other in latin because they think it is funny. If they start having actual latin arguments that will very quickly cease to be funny! But don't think that this means that they are deeply proficient in Latin. They call each other things like "improper boy" or "not beautiful horse" or worse (from a roman perspective) a Barbarian or a Visigoth.  Nothing too terrible. 

Somebody posted the free MIT site the other day. The link is here in the classroom. Check it out.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, you gotta teach us how to call someone a Barbarian in Latin.

I could sooo use that at work. 

(I work with computer geeks ... as you are no doubt aware, the breed has a goofy sense of humour, they'd think that was cool!)


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Okay, you gotta teach us how to call someone a Barbarian in Latin.
> 
> I could sooo use that at work.
> 
> (I work with computer geeks ... as you are no doubt aware, the breed has a goofy sense of humour, they'd think that was cool!)


L! I'll ask them and get back to you. At this point they know more latin than I do! Yea, I am married to a computer guy, so I guess they come by the goofy humor thing honest. It's in their DNA!

Cindyc.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

When learning is fun...kids can learn. We use spanish for our "play arguements" and such. When my middle son was in public school the teacher had the kids practice looking up words in the dictionary. When it was their turn to pick the word to look up...oh boy did she hear some choice ones! Atleast they were in the dictionary.


----------



## Suzz (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like FUN to me!

I remember wayyyy back when sitting in a dull Grade 10 English class & learning how to swear in Italian from the girl at the next desk. Funny ... I cannot remember what novels/plays we did that year, but I bet I can still get through Italy on the end of everyone's boot!!

Enjoy the enthusiasm ... I'm going to look for the free classes ....

.... marine biology .... drooool .....


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Can you share the link?

Thanks!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My DD Emma has been downloading the micro-biology lectures from MIT and listening to them on her MP3 player.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ark said:


> Can you share the link?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=325334

This is where it was first posted. There are two links to it there. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Okay, you gotta teach us how to call someone a Barbarian in Latin.
> 
> I could sooo use that at work.
> 
> (I work with computer geeks ... as you are no doubt aware, the breed has a goofy sense of humour, they'd think that was cool!)


Aparently, it's Barbarus (duh! Should have guessed that one! L!)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> My DD Emma has been downloading the micro-biology lectures from MIT and listening to them on her MP3 player.


That's so cool! Gotta love it when a kid loves to learn. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the link to MIT. I understand about your son really being into science.
My 13 year old son loves science. He wants to be an astrophysicist. I think his ultimate goal is to make it into space someday. He reads a lot of science books just for fun. Then he love to tell us about them. :shrug:


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

cindy-e said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=325334
> 
> This is where it was first posted. There are two links to it there.
> 
> Cindyc.


Thank you Cindy! What a great link!


----------

